# GenieGO: Watch LiveTV?



## JOSHSKORN (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got DirecTV installed today. I was under the impression that I could view LiveTV from my PC through the web. Instead, all I see is basically a file explorer of all of my recorded content.

I want to view TV on a computer in my house, not just watch recorded content, but Live TV. Based on what DirecTV told me, I was under the impression that I could view live TV on my computer, with GenieGO. I don't want to have to go to my DVR and set a recording just to be able to view it. Can GenieGO accomplish this or will I need another Genie Mini?


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.directv.com/technology/geniego says it's for recorded shows only.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

You can set a show to record and then immediately start watching it, so effectively it's live TV.


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

Can you do that from the GenieGO app itself?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Starrbuck said:


> Can you do that from the GenieGO app itself?


No, but you can do it from the web (through DIRECTV's site) or the DIRECTV app for smartphones/tablets.


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

That doesn't sound very convenient...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

But it works. . . I do it all the time to monitor a second game, race, or golf match on a local channel that isn't offered for streaming. It's my PIP without bothering what's on the big TV.

The other option for your PC is to load DirecTV2PC, but you still have to record it.


----------



## gripesofwrath (Dec 29, 2009)

From what you've said, I think DirecTV2PC might do what you want.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

To watch DirecTV "Live TV" you have the following options...

1) Use the DirecTV iPad or Android tablet app and watch one the channels available there
2) Record a program and then play it through the GenieGo in near real time
3) Attach a Slingbox or similar device to a DirecTV receiver and watch through the Slingplayer app for your device.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

To date, the only comprehensive solution to watching live TV is a full-fledged "place shifting" device as Diana C suggests.

Contrary to the implications of DIRECTV and DISH, their products (GenieGo and Sling Adapter respectively) have both real and contrived limitations that limit their usefulness.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

gripesofwrath said:


> From what you've said, I think DirecTV2PC might do what you want.


That is still only recorded content, not live. You still need to start recording and then stream the recording.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There are a few websites that let you view "live TV" on you PC using your DirecTV.com credentials. CNN comes to mind, but there are others


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Jul 11, 2013)

Starrbuck said:


> That doesn't sound very convenient...


It isn't. I am absolutely hating this system. I can't get Out-of-Home connection working, Tried this. No luck. The GenieGO app from the Play Store did not work on my rooted phone (it has a root checker), however there is a hacked version from the XDA forums which does, and the app is not compatible with my mother's phone (LG Lucid).

When the installation tech was here, the wireless on the HR44 was working just fine. Now it isn't. I get 3 errors when running a test, one of which is related to being plugged into a phone line and having Caller ID. I have no idea what that's about, maybe just a gimmicky feature DirecTV supports. Might have to call a tech out to get the GenieGO Out-of-Home service working, wire the HR44 into the router and install another Genie Mini.

Personally, I have no use for this GenieGO, now that I know what it actually does. I was under the impression that it supported LiveTV, but it does not. What it DOES support, can be very misleading, as it was to me...not to mention inconvenient. I just want to view TV on my computer, not recorded content.

I might just get another Ginie Mini and call it a day. Ugh.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

@Joshskorn - You really might want to look at a Slingbox. I've used mine for both FiOS and Directv and it's been a great investment. You can watch whatever you want, pretty much whenever you want - live and recorded.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JOSHSKORN said:


> Might have to call a tech out to get the GenieGO Out-of-Home service working,


They won't send a tech out for this reason, at least they are not suposed to.


----------

